# A Thank You to MIMB!!!



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I just wanted to personally Thanks Phreebsd & Polaris425 for making this forum. I refer a LOT of folks over here for info and so on. I remember joining this site when you all had the old and it was not very busy. I have seen it Grow from the start. I am proud to see what it has turned into...one of the best atv forums out there...and hands down the BEST Brute Force forum :rockn: I have my own forum that is pretty busy itself so I know how hard it is to run one and collect info and such. Its amazing at how fast members will just in to help someone they do not know or probably will never meet. I have been helped by a lot of you all as well as I have helped with what knowledge I know. The members are TOP notch. 

I just wanted to say GREAT JOB to all the Amins and Mods as well. You all should be very proud of what you all have accomplished here. Congrats and keep up the Great work. :mimbrules:


We just need a smiley that says MIMBFTW!!!! LOL!!

Thanks, Bootlegger


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed::rockn:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

:bigok: very much so . we just need more POPO people


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Werd :domo:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

^^NOT!^^

Thanks Guy's :bigok: You too Boot


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

:mimbrules:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Yall are the best


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

def come a long way from when I joined...


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

im loving this forum more than hl. alot nicer here.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I want to say I signed up on HL around 1998. To much crap over there and very few mature adults.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> I want to say I signed up on HL around 1998. To much crap over there and very few mature adults.


I joined in 2000... I was member like, 2008 or something. THOSE, were the days when the HL forum, was much like ours is now. Oh how times have changed.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I want to say I signed up on HL around 1998. To much crap over there and very few mature adults.


Oh, like there are mature adults here 

Truthfully I love this place. It'll be a while before I can offer my advice, but I have to admit I AM learning a lot.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

This is the best atv forum around. Especially for kawi's. And im new to the brute force and i have learned alot! Thanks for all the help guys! :mimbrules:


----------

